# Bin ich betrogen wurden? Was kann ich jetzt tun? goldxcash.net



## HunterMaster (11 November 2015)

Hallo zusammen.
Habe folgendes Problem. Ich wollte ein Produkt im Internet heute per Skrill bezahlen. Der Empfänger akzeptiert aber kein Skrill mehr also wollte ich mit Neteller bezahlen.
Jetzt wollte ich mein Geld von Skrill nach Neteller verschieben um anschließen mein Kauf mit Neteller bezahlen zu können.
Auf einer der sicheren Seiten wo ich das sonst mache und auch immer klappt und auch instant die bieten die Option nicht an.
Also habe ich gegoogelt und bin auf der ersten Seite gleich auf goldxcash.net gestoßen.

Auf der ersten Seite ist zu lesen das es auch sofort gehen soll. Also habe ich Skrill to Neteller angeklickt. Meine Neteller Email eingegeben und den Betrag (3-Stellig in meinem Fall).
Ich wurde dann halt weitergeleit auf Skrill hab mich eingeloggt und auf absenden geklickt. Darauf hin wurde ich auf goldxcash.net/success.htm weitergeleit. Es wurde mir bestätigt das die Zahlung erfolgt ist und jetzt steht da auf einmal das es 2-12 Stunden dauern könnte :O

Schon bisschen komisch alles. Naja die ganze Sache ist jetzt 4 Stunden her und bis jetzt ist nix auf mein Neteller Konto eingegangen. Wenn ich mir die Seite so angucke die sieht auch alles andere als vertrauenswürdig aus.

Ich war so naiv und im Rausch endlich mein Produkt haben zu wollen das ich da überhaupt nicht drauf geachtet habe. Ich weiss war dumm von mir keine Frage, also bitte wirklich nur nützliche Hinweise.

Den chancel Button bei Skrill gibt es garnicht mehr um die Transaktion abzubrechen. Versuche ich ein Ticket zu schreiben wird dies gleich als "Erledigt/Duplikat" gekennzeichnet. Wahrscheinlich weil ich noch das Ticket offen habe wo ich dem Verkäufer das Geld per Skrill senden wollte und das funktionierte ja wie oben geschrieben nicht.

Ist zwar ein anderes Thema aber anscheinend kann man nicht 2 Tickets in unterschiedlichen Kategorieren erstellen.


----------



## Reducal (11 November 2015)

HunterMaster schrieb:


> ...und jetzt steht da auf einmal das es 2-12 Stunden dauern könnte
> 
> ...die ganze Sache ist jetzt 4 Stunden her und bis jetzt ist nix auf mein Neteller Konto eingegangen.


Warte halt mal noch die Restzeit ab. Wirklich toll klingt das aber nicht und deshalb kannste schon mal anfangen, dich in den Allerwertesten zu beißen. Um wie viel geht es eigentlich?


----------



## Hippo (11 November 2015)

Ganz so schwarz sehe ich jetzt nicht.
Wenn ichs jetzt richtig verstehe sollte hier Kohle von einem Zahlungsanbieter zum anderen transferiert werden.
Und irgendwie scheinen beide zwar relativ unbekannt aber trotzdem nicht auffällig unseriös zu sein.
Nur wenn da die Kohle irgendwo falsch abgebogen ist kanns trotzdem lustig werden sie wieder zu kriegen.


----------



## HunterMaster (11 November 2015)

Es geht hier um 102,- Euro.
Ja genau sind beides Zahlungsanbieter und beide sind eigentlich sehr bekannt. Heißen halt nicht PayPal sondern einmal Neteller und einmal Skrill (ehemals Moneybookers).

Naja ich sehe es mittlerweile sehr eng. Ist immernoch nix da und hab mal ein wenig im Internet gestöbert. Es gab von der Seite früher schonmal eine .com und eine .org Homepage und beide waren Scam. Also die "Kunden" haben nie ihr Geld erhalten.

Und habe auch in einem Bitcoin Forun gelesen das jemand auf exakt der gleichen Seite!!! Bitcoins in Euro zu Skrill transferieren wollte. (Beitrag war glaub ich vom Oktober 2015 von dem). Der hat auch sein Geld nicht erhalten.

Habe dem jetzt auch schon ne Mail geschrieben weil steht ja da (24/7 Support) und auch keine Antwort bis jetzt.

So und wie komme ich nun wieder an die Kohle ran? Wenn ich Glück habe und endlich mal den Support von Skrill anschreiben kann und die gnädig sind dann stornieren sie die Überweisung (weils Betrug ist mit Vorsatz so würde ich mir das erklären) aber was ist wenn die sagen "nö da können wir nix mehr machen"??? Dann Geld wohl weg wa?????

Denke rechtlich kann ich nicht gegen vorgehen da diese "Firma" ja angeblich in den USA ihren Sitz hat. Bringt es denn aber trotzdem was ne Anzeige zu schalten falls es soweit kommt?


----------



## Hippo (11 November 2015)

Such hier mal nach "skrill" ...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...count-des-scammers-zurueck.49501/#post-386327

Anzeige? Wegen 102€ ?
Da sind schon ganz andere Sachen an der Grenze hängengeblieben und in dem Fall ginge noch um ziemlich ermittlungsintensive Cybergaunerei.
Ich zitiere Reducal


> ...und deshalb kannste schon mal anfangen, dich in den Allerwertesten zu beißen


Wenn Du über eine gefälschte Seite Deine Kohle losgeworden bist ist heuer das Weihnachtsgeld um 102 € weniger und Du an Erfahrung reicher


----------



## nich-mit-mir (12 November 2015)

HunterMaster schrieb:


> Also habe ich Skrill to Neteller angeklickt.



Dann müss der Seitenbetreiber ja innerhalb von einem Tag die Auswahl auf der Seite geändert haben; denn ich sehe dort nicht, das man From Skrill to Neteller wechseln kann. Dort steht nur FROM; Bitcoin, Perfect Money und Litecoin TO; Neteller ( und andere )


----------

